# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Early signs of needing a hip replacement

## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm probably just being paranoid but I'd rather be a little paranoid in my thirties than need serious surgery in my 40's or 50's.

I squat and I run. At one point I was running 40km per week, but nowadays I run about 20km per week. I can squat 100kg which isn't bad for being 5'3" 68kg.

I get occassional little tweaks from my left hip, but never when I'm lifting or running. It's always when I'm just standing around.

This week I've run 20km already and my left hip is a little sore.

What are the very early signs of needing a hip replacement? Should I go to a normal family doctor, or should I go see a chiropractor? The chiropractor here in my town has an Xray machine.

----------


## PistolPete33

I had my first hip replaced 10 years ago at age 35. My second is getting done in a week and a half. UGH..... Typically what happens first is your flexibility gets impaired. Then, it is really difficult to put your socks on and tie your sneakers. Pain will vary. My first one hurt a lot more than this one pre surgery but not sure if I let it go longer than I should have. You def. need an X-Ray to see what is going on. Could be a labrum tear or something else. If you lay on you back and bring your knee towards you chest does your heel angle in towards the right leg? this is a typical indication that something is going on. Best of luck

----------

